# Almost a tuna trip



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

We have a good friend who is kinda enough to take us out in their 31ft regulator with twin 250s this weekend. We were wanting to run to the tuna rigs, ram Powell and them. But he wanted to dip his toes (understandably) and hit the "step rigs" as he calls them, first. 

Anyone have any info on these rigs? He said they are about 55-60 miles out. We still plan to troll some, chunk bait, live bait, and jig. Also might drop a big rod (beach shark setup, avet 130) to pull out some big AJ. 

Any info on these rigs, their names and tips. I know there probably won't be yellowfin there but would like to get some blackfin and still have a good trip while our captain gets an idea on his boats range and capabilities! (200 gallon tank)

Thanks a ton yall!


----------



## fishen (Dec 13, 2011)

MP252s and MP 256. There are other cut off rigs in that area Black Beauty being one. AJ's and blackfin are definitely possible. Water looks dirty right now but could change with this system coming through Wednesday. From those rigs you can see the Petronius and from there you can see Marlin, Beer Can.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep. You go to 255 or 256 you might as well go 10 or so miles further to Petronius. You’re already there. You’ll see it looming high up. 350ft or water at the short rigs vs 1700ft at Petronius. You’ll increase your chance for blackfin there as well. Also, good to troll towards due to the extreme bottom contour changes in between the area. Also, drop a line if you’re set up for it in the 6 to 800 ft range in between. Some excellent deep drop grounds with snowy grouper in that area.


----------

